
WPMedium - Medium Wordpress Theme (Open Source) - charlieirish
https://github.com/Askelon/WPMedium
======
charlieirish
Another alternative is:

Independent Publisher: [https://github.com/raamdev/independent-
publisher/](https://github.com/raamdev/independent-publisher/)

